# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  фоторамки 10*15

## Донец

продам остаток фоторамок 10*15 по 8 грн, писать в вайбер, сброшу фото 0982961230

----------

